# Wild camping databases



## sydnsue (Jan 26, 2017)

We are travelling to the Pyrenees and then east along the Med coast to Italy and then head north through Austria & Germany back home.
Are there any databases, books or POI collections similar to the POIs we have through this club? It seems most people ask on here for specific locations, but we will not be sticking to a fixed route so it's difficult to know where we will be going. I note the Europe section on here has been closed by admin.
We have the CC site book for Europe but we always prefer wild, especially with the prices of sites over there.


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 26, 2017)

I would suggest you download ARCHIESCAMPINGS , I do assume you have a GPS, you can use their thousands of stop overs and campsites all over Europe, all they ask if you use them is donation for their work, I found them very good if not excellent and have used them for over 12 years now. I have them on my TomTom  xxl truck version, (old model). and what I enjoy or like if you like is that you can actually open the map and scroll  to your route/destination and all the aires or campsites are there on the map for you   to see, all you do is tap on it and the gps will take you there, (mine does anyway), twice now I have been to Croatia and all the way down to Pompei and lastyear Benidorm, and I have yet to use a map although I do take them just in case, plus Vicarious books of camper stops/aires all over Europe again never needed it when all the  info is right there on my Tom Tom


----------



## sydnsue (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks wineciccio. That sound like what I'm after for sites and aires as we use a Garmin in the cab. You sound well travelled so may I ask what are the best books you have found listing the aires? There seem quite a few books to choose from and some can be quite expensive. As I stated, we are travelling through France, Italy, Austria and Germany, and no doubt next year there will be other countries, so any recommendations for books covering aires would be great. Like many, we prefer wild camping where possible and I assume Archies does not include wild camps. The POI's from this site are good for France but is there an equivalent for other countries?
Thanks once again. We really appreciate your time.


----------

